# Wrigley Field's Rooftop Seats



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2019)

Thought this was interesting, full story here.  



> One of the best spots to watch the Chicago Cubs play at their home  ground, Wrigley Field, is not inside but outside the stadium, from the  rooftops of the neighboring buildings. Sounds odd, but these rooftop  seats are in big demand—sometimes more than the seats inside the  stadium.
> 
> Wrigley Field on the North Side of Chicago is one of Major League  Baseball’s historic stadiums. It first opened in 1914 for a baseball  team called Chicago Whales, but since 1916, it has been home to the  Chicago Cubs. Wrigley Field was built inside the city on a plot that is  surrounded by multistory apartment buildings.
> 
> ...


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 5, 2019)

I knew about them and even have a vague memory of being on one when my son was an adult.  He’s their number one fan, lol.

Here is a pic of my three youngest grandsons a couple years ago...These are my son’s boys...in Illinois.


----------

